# Meet The Powerpuff Girls!



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

:lol: These three lovely little ladies are what's left of a litter born in the rescue awhile back. We did a photoshoot for a few people interested in young girls. Some of the pics are too cute, so of course I had to share.

*Buttercup*



















*Bubbles*



















*Blossom*


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

lol They are so cute! hehe. I love the power puff girls. ^_^ Great names.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, they're adorable!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

aww, I hope they all stay together and hope they get to keep their names! Seems to fit them.


----------



## zimmyzam (Sep 9, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!! -squeals-


----------



## mollylovesherrat (Sep 24, 2007)

Sooo cutttee!


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

omg I want them ALL
gimme!


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

gorgeous!! <33


----------

